# Jiu-Jitsu/Judo Uniforms



## Ryun Ma (May 4, 2010)

My whole TSD career i've been wearing your standard tsd uniform...i have my dress uniform and my practice uniform.  But now for my practice uniform i was thinking about trimming out a JJ/Judo uniform because they seem so much more comfortable? Has anyone ever done this? Or have any opinions to offer on JJ/Judo uniforms?


----------



## dancingalone (May 4, 2010)

I teach Goju-ryu karate but we practice many throws and takedowns, so I encourage the use of a judo uniform at least on heavy grappling days.  Even a cheap single-weave jacket performs admirably for the type of work we do.  This has worked out well in my school.


----------



## dortiz (May 7, 2010)

I saw a Moo Sool Sa USA Judo Dobok trimmed and it looked great. They will do it for you.

http://www.moosoolsausa.com/premium-functional-judo-dobok-approved-by-jd-federation.html


----------



## Ryun Ma (May 8, 2010)

dortiz said:


> I saw a Moo Sool Sa USA Judo Dobok trimmed and it looked great. They will do it for you.
> 
> http://www.moosoolsausa.com/premium-functional-judo-dobok-approved-by-jd-federation.html


 
wow! that uniform looks incredible. and they have every customizaton possible and will even make alterations. thanks for the suggestion, this looks like a great uniform!


----------



## Makalakumu (May 8, 2010)

I like my students to have both gi tops on hand for every class.  That way if we get into the TSD grappling techniques, we can simply switch and move into the drills.


----------

